

Springboard launches dedicated hardware incubator - matclayton
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/the-diy-renaissance-u-k-accelerator-springboard-launches-dedicated-bootcamp-for-hardware-startups/

======
jdbradford
I am so looking forward to this. There is so much potential in this market and
smart people getting involved.

I truly believe that "hardware is the new black".

